# Replacing complete stock stereo/speakers in 2004 Frontier



## Dud (May 4, 2006)

I have a stock 2004 Frontier king cab and would like to plan out and replace the existing sound system. I am concerned though ... every online source (including Crutchfield) lists only the two front (door) speakers as replaceable. I used to own a '95 Hardbody with 4 speakers, the 2004 frontier only has the two door speakers.

My question is: How do you trully "upgrade" you system when all you can do is replace the stock door speakers? I would like to surround myself with better quality sound not just have it coming from the doors. Has any other owner done this (installed aditional speakers in alternate locations)?

Thanks ...


----------

